# 921 would you pre-order again ?



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm sure I'm not the only one with second thoughts on pre-ordering a 921 on the first day it was available for pre-order by dishdepot on their website.

After the announced delay to August (which probably won't be the last), how many are having second thoughts ?

Just how long will they dangle it out there and why do we x21 people keep taking their bait ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no second thoughts.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I have no second thoughts. Dish has channels that DirectTv doesn't have so we will stay with Dish. I like my 721 and can't wait to have the 921, whenever it eventually does end up shipping.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Just curious here, in regards to the $50.00 non-refundable fee everyone remarked about from D.D., did they already charge your credit cards for this or are they waiting until the end of the year when the units actually are ready to ship ?


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

DD will charge credit cards for the total amount the day the item actually ships.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No second thoughts.

I am more than willing to wait till its "ready" for release. No one else has one out there for sale either, that should tell you something about this technology.

And no, Dish Depot has not charged my card, and I doubt they ever will since the delay has been extended to Summer for the release.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I'll patiently wait for the 921, and have had no second thoughts either.

I was going to replace my 6000 with it, but now with the release to late fall, I am seriously looking at purchasing one of the Samsung 32" widescreen direct views to replace an older set, so I'll use it for that.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I might be the only one but I am canceling my 921 pre-order. I will wait for the HD TiVo which could also be used on other services if I drop Dish. Dish is my only TV source - its sat or cable for me no OTA available. Currently I have 2 - 6000u and a 301. One of the 6000u can feed HD to the HD TiVo.

With all the delays for the 921 and no new HD channels and the possible need for a third dish I do not want to be further invested in Dish only equipment. Who really knows what Charlie's plans for there future of Dish are or if he can make it alone against the News Corp power house.

After 5 years with Dish - I feel they are not the same provider service wise that I signed up and stayed with. The lack of info, non delivery of promised equipment and programing has turned me off Dish.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I haven't had any second thoughts. I certainly wouldn't go back to Directv which I dropped to go to Dish. 
Directv was terrible to there customers, and have so far shown very little commitment to HDTV.

We of course all need to see what Dishnetwork and Directv do in the future.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Seeing what some paid for on preorder vs. what they will be selling for if those prices were true is a big difference as much as $200-$400. I may be wrong here though.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Jacob,

What did people pay for preorder? I don't think people have paid anything yet--they haven't been charged. Or was someone else other than Dish Depot taking preorders?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes but if you agree to pay a certain amount on preorder say $1,200 like I had heard then when the price comes out and its $900 then it would be $300 higher, am I correct? Would the people lose $300 or how does this work?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DishDepot did not set a price but did ask for a $50 penalty if you cancelled once the price was known. They did set a limit $1200 which, if exceeded, then the $50 would not have to be paid if you cancelled.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Jacob,

The people who preordered from Dish Depot will be only paying the MSRP of the 921. If it's announced at $799, then that is what they will pay; if it's $1199, then they will pay that (or a $50 cancellation fee instead). If the announced price is $1201, then customers can cancel their pre-orders without any charge.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And don't look for anyone to be selling these things for below MSRP for several months after their release, given the demand for this receiver..........


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

If the demand will be that great why cancel the order? Just ebay it and keep the rest of the loot for your self.


----------

